# Drove through the blizzard lastnight and this morning



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We were Informed N.Y. closed down all of the Roads , That Makes you 1 Brave Soul ..Good to read that you made your destination OK ..as far as raising yer cruzen that is an area Beyond my expertise , unless you want to cut some 2x4 s and put them in there some where to get some lift that you desire ...

On a side Note Iccy is getting cold cuts Today !


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Bri, I am in Law Enforcement so we go to work no matter what. That is why I bought the snow tires and wish I did years ago! tremendous difference!



brian v said:


> We were Informed N.Y. closed down all of the Roads , That Makes you 1 Brave Soul ..Good to read that you made your destination OK ..as far as raising yer cruzen that is an area Beyond my expertise , unless you want to cut some 2x4 s and put them in there some where to get some lift that you desire ...
> 
> On a side Note Iccy is getting cold cuts Today !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

YEAH ! ​Did ya get any Video and Pics Starks and I , Plus a Few other Members are Fanatics for Pics .. A Blizzard and Law Enforcement would Be a Great Idea about Now . It could Lift up some Peoples Ideas of Just what the Local P.D. has to Put up with on any Given Some Day ...............


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

nah, I was just thinking of getting to work in one piece  I give the plow guys a tremendous thank you, they worked non-stop! And the blizzard was not as bad as we first thought it would be! 

Thank God!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Bri, I am in Law Enforcement so we go to work no matter what. That is why I bought the snow tires.


Funny, thats the exact reason I first bought snow tires as well.

26 PSI though? Why so low?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

When it is over a foot of snow I do that for better traction. Tomorrow the roads will be much better so the tires go back to 35 psi.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless your tires are designed for low pressure, 26 PSI is way too low on the tire pressure, even for extra traction. What snow tires do you have?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

General Altimax, keep in mind I use that psi when going through heavy snow. Not 55 mph on the highway


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ground clearance is also my biggest issue, not traction. Think this is where the Chevy Trax/Buick Encore would be a better car, they sit much higher off the ground. Plus they have a $1200 AWD option, wish this was available on the cruze sometimes in the winter.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just an idea, but can you get air shock absorbers for the Cruze. You used to be able to get them with a pump that would allow you to increase or reduce the pressure thus altering the ride height?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just an idea, but can you get air shock absorbers for the Cruze. You used to be able to get them with a pump that would allow you to increase or reduce the pressure thus altering the ride height?[/QU
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

